# Scorpion hunting a squirrel (warning graphic)



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Just a normal hunt with my custom scorpion by bill hays easy work.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot man!


----------



## Decerz69 (Mar 14, 2016)

That was a nice shot, great shooting


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting!!! Shooting up at that angle, you must have to aim a little low, don't you?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Charles said:


> Nice shooting!!! Shooting up at that angle, you must have to aim a little low, don't you?
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


 yeah just a tiny bit low but in this vid my first shot went just a tad high raised my anorch just a mil or two and bang spot on!!


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

You're like the Jessica Fletcher of the slingshot world. When you show up, things die! Nice shot.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Man, you are a killing machine  That's amazing shoot!


----------



## FermentedPickle (Mar 7, 2016)

Did thar poor squirrel do anything to you? Why can't you just buy your meat from the store where no animals had to get hurt?!?

Lmfao, I kid I kid, great shot man!


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Well done! If I may ask, what bands and ammo do you usually hunt with?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Michael Cravens said:


> Well done! If I may ask, what bands and ammo do you usually hunt with?


38 Cal lead and 10 inch long bands tapered from 1 Inch to 3/4


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks, I'm still learning as I go. I hear a lot about matching bands and ammo. I like shooting 3/8 for birds and 7/16 for mammals. While I haven't noticed any accuracy issues or shortened band life with shooting 3/8 with heavier tapered theraband on my own, I don't like to disregard the advice of those more experienced that me.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Michael Cravens said:


> Thanks, I'm still learning as I go. I hear a lot about matching bands and ammo. I like shooting 3/8 for birds and 7/16 for mammals. While I haven't noticed any accuracy issues or shortened band life with shooting 3/8 with heavier tapered theraband on my own, I don't like to disregard the advice of those more experienced that me.


I use 3/8 for hunting sometimes with tapered bands but one must be very accurate when using a small ammo like that accuracy is major key


----------

